# Classical music about fish



## Fsharpmajor

This is a picture of my pet catfish, named Godzilla. He would like to know if there is any classical music about fish, apart from Schubert's _The Trout_ quintet.


----------



## SuperTonic

This came to mind immediately.


----------



## Pieck

Not about fish but maybe close enough - La Mer.


----------



## zoziejemaar

François Couperin has a piece in the 22nd Ordre, called "L'anguille" (The Eel). Not found on YT.


----------



## norman bates

alec wilder - the neurotic goldfish





george crumb - vox balenae (ok i know, a whale is not a fish )


----------



## toucan

Satie, le Poisson Rêveur

Louis Durey (the forgtten member of Jean Cocteau's Groupe des Six): _La Carpe_, in *Le Bestiaire* op 17.

Debussy, _Poissons d'Or_


----------



## SuperTonic

The French sure wrote a lot of fishy music. :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Just thought of another one--Britten's song _Fish in Unruffled Lakes_:


----------



## starry

Cecilia McDowall - Dancing Fish


----------



## Chris

Charles Ives - Three Plaices in New England


----------



## Manxfeeder

More French fish music: Erik Satie's The Dreamy Fish.


----------



## toucan

SuperTonic said:


> The French sure wrote a lot of fishy music. :lol:


What can you expect. They are the sort of people who believe in... carpe diem
Speaking of froggies, Couperin's _l'amphibie_:








Fsharpmajor said:


> Just thought of another one--Britten's song _Fish in Unruffled Lakes_


If I mispell you to Fisharpmajor, will you get unruffled?


----------



## Manxfeeder

More Satie, this time from Sports et Divertissements (which is 20 short descriptive pieces). At 3:04 to 3:41 is a piece about fishing - rather, about fish in the water. At 6:00 to 6:27 is a piece about an octopus, if you consider that in the realm of fish.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Mahler song 'St. Anthony of Padua preaches to the fish'.


----------



## toucan

Not to be confused with:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

This was discovered after a curious search for some music. You can't even imagine how confused I was.


----------



## Weston

Rameau - Pisces de calvecin?


----------



## Sid James

*Hovhaness* - "And God Created Great Whales" - again, I know whales aren't fish, but...






*Stockhausen* - _Pisces_ from _Tierkreis_ (Zodiac)


----------



## Meaghan

elgars ghost said:


> The Mahler song 'St. Anthony of Padua preaches to the fish'.


Also the third movement of Mahler's second symphony, which employs music from this song and "fish-like" woodwind writing.

And I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Schubert's song _The Trout_ and his "Trout" quintet!


----------



## Meaghan

Huilunsoittaja said:


> This was discovered after a curious search for some music. You can't even imagine how confused I was.


I kind of like this--both the music (what is it?) and the demonstration of the workings of what I can only assume to be that creature's gills.


----------



## tdc

Meaghan said:


> And I'm surprised nobody's mentioned Schubert's song _The Trout_ and his "Trout" quintet!


See original post in thread.


----------



## Nix

Smetana has an orchestral work called the 'The Fisherman.' But I have no idea what it's from- that's just what happened when I typed in 'fish' on my iTunes. Also, someone said La Mer, so I think I'm allowed to say Vaughan Williams 'Sea Symphony' Brittens 'Four Sea Interludes' and Chopins etude: 'The Ocean."


----------



## toucan

From Francis Poulenc's *Bestiaire*, _la Carpe_:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Handel's opera, _Giustino_ (1737), featured a sea monster, and it was a very big fish of some sort!


----------



## Meaghan

tdc said:


> See original post in thread.


Ha, oops.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

toucan said:


> If I mispell you to Fisharpmajor, will you get unruffled?


Not at all. Fisharpmajor is one of the twelve major "scales."


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Chris said:


> Charles Ives - Three Plaices in New England


And John Adams's _On the Transmigration of Soles_.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Meaghan said:


> I kind of like this--both the music (what is it?) and the demonstration of the workings of what I can only assume to be that creature's gills.


I don't know what the music is, but the fish is a Motoro sting ray.


----------



## Aksel

Grieg - Barnlige Sange Op. 61. Song no. 4 is called Fisker-vise, or Fisherman's Song is about fishing and several fishes are mentioned in it.

And has anyone mentioned the Aquarium movement from Saint-Saëns' Carnival of the Animals?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Andre said:


> *Stockhausen* - _Pisces_ from _Tierkreis_ (Zodiac)


Pisces is also the twelfth part of GF Malipiero's _Symphony of the Zodiac_.


----------



## sospiro

Oysters are not fish but .. Les pêcheurs de perles.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Fisherman's Horizon






The Bird Flies In the Sky, The Fish Swims In the River






Fish in a Barrel






Dance With The Balamb Fish


----------

